# Student Performance of The Rake's Progress



## LFcatface (Nov 21, 2007)

Last night I attended a performance of Stravinsky's The Rakes Progress produced by The Bejamin Britten International Opera School at the Royal College of Music in London.

It was indeed a very fine performance.The direction byTim Carrol (English Shakespeare Company/Kent Opera) was suberb, the Sets and costumes designed by Soutra Gilmour were charming, conductor Michael Roswell lead the fine singers and orchestra to a very high level performance of this difficult opera.

I highly recommend attending the opera's that the RCM puts on in the Britten Theatre which is a cute little opera house similar in size to the Teatro Goldoni in Florence, where every seat is a good seat. It is intimate yet still a proper opera house.

I am not sure what it would cost for tickets here since, I was a guest of the faculty, but I can't imagine that the price would be too high since they do not have to pay the singers who are performing as a part of their course work.

Ida Falk Winland who was Sweden's entrant in the BBC Cardiff singer of the year competition handled the difficult role of Anne Trulove with finesse. Ben Johnson's interpretation of the role of Tom was a mature and fully professional one from the musical and dramatic standpoint.
James Oldfield was a real stand-out as Nick Shadow, based on his abilities and beautiful voice, he has a very good chance of making a fine career as a bass-baritone.

The chorus was as musically tight as a chorus can be and good on stage as well.

What is notable about this kind of student performance, is that producers who have highly talented students such as these available, are able to approach a difficult work like this Stravinsky, because all the young singers, from the leads to the chorus, are hoping to prove themselves, therfore they really put the effort into perfecting the score and presenting a top notch production.

Bravo to the RCM in London.


----------

